# teas hobby shop indoor dirt oval



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

teas hobby shop is a nice race track it opened 4 months ago.theres alot of racers that go there.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Where Is It??????


----------



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

rochester,mn


----------

